# [SOLUCIONADO] Alsa no guarda la configuracion :(

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Cada vez que inicio mi sistema Gentoo AMD64 2008.0 tengo que realizar esto para tener audio:

```
shell# alsamixer

shell# alsatl store
```

Es tedioso hacer esto cadad vez que inicie mi sistema, que puedo haer al respecto para conservar la configuracion !!

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Tue Jan 20, 2009 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba lo siguiente:

```
 rc-update add alsasound default 
```

Como root naturalmente.

----------

## Stolz

la forma recomendada es 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound save
```

si quieres controlar cuando salvar/cargar los valores al encender/apagar, echa un vistazo a las opciones del archivo /etc/conf.d/alsasound

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> la forma recomendada es 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/alsasound save
> ```
> ...

 

Realize lo que me dijiste (/etc/init.d/alsasound save), y al reiniciar se perdieron las opciones de volumen....

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Prueba lo siguiente:
> 
> ```
>  rc-update add alsasound default 
> ```
> ...

 

Voy a intentar eso...

bye bye

----------

## Stolz

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Realize lo que me dijiste (/etc/init.d/alsasound save), y al reiniciar se perdieron las opciones de volumen....

 

¿Se perdieron o no se restauraron? Es que no es lo mismo. ¿Cambiaste también los valores de /etc/conf.d/alsasound?. ¿Cuales has puesto?.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   Realize lo que me dijiste (/etc/init.d/alsasound save), y al reiniciar se perdieron las opciones de volumen.... 
> 
> ¿Se perdieron o no se restauraron? Es que no es lo mismo. ¿Cambiaste también los valores de /etc/conf.d/alsasound?. ¿Cuales has puesto?.

 

Lo que realize fue:

```
shell# alsaconf

shell# alsamixer  //estableci volumenes

shell# alsactl store  //guarde cambios

shell# /etc/init.d/alsasound save
```

Despues reinicie el equipo y no tenia volumen nuevamente  :Sad: ....

No se si estoy haciendo algo mal o que onda :S !!...

----------

## Diabliyo

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Prueba lo siguiente:
> 
> ```
>  rc-update add alsasound default 
> ```
> ...

 

Simplemente esta fue la solucion, pero la realize asi:

```
shell# alsaconf

shell# alsamixer   //ajuste volumenes

shell# alsactl store  //guarde cambios

shell# /etc/init.d/alsasound save

shell# rc-update add alsasound default
```

Reinicie el equipo y magia xD, el volumen se conserva y no tengo que estar re-establecer el volumen (alsamixer) y guardando valores (alsactl store).

bye bye

----------

